# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  TEKA απορροφητήρας με θόρυβο

## Κυριακίδης

Σε απορροφητήρα ΤΕΚΑ ο οποίος έκανε θόρυβο κατά την λειτουργία του. 
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=83&m=427&l=1

Το ανοίξαμε και στους άξονες του μοτέρ του διαπιστώσαμε ότι έχει φθαρμένα κουζινέτα (μπίλιες /μπρούντζου / ορείχαλκου) σφαιρικές μπίλιες σαν τις παρακάτω (αριστερά τις σφαιρικές) 
http://www.tradeindia.com/fp1163052/...on-Bushes.html

Ωστόσο το μοτέρ δουλεύει μια χαρά . από την άλλη η αγορά καινούριου μοτέρ είναι για κλάματα  :Crying: 

Ξέρεις κανένας κάποιον που να προμηθεύει τέτοιες μπίλιες σε μια παρόμοια γκάμα σχετικών διαστάσεων? (εννοώ από Ελλαδιστάν) Άλλες ιδέες ? Καλό νέο έτος.

----------


## FILMAN

Πέτρο, αλλάζουν αυτές; Γιατί αν τραβήξεις την παλιά θα ξεπεράσει αυτό το αστεροειδές ελατήριο που την κρατάει και θα βγει έξω, αλλά πώς θα ανασηκώσεις το ελατήριο για να βάλεις την καινούρια;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έχω επισκευάσει παλιότερα αντλίες πλυντηρίου ρούχων με αυτόν τον τρόπο , αλλά του απορροφητήρα η μπίλια είναι κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη της αντλίας .
Το οδοντωτό ελατήριο (έλασμα κυλινδρικό με εσωτερικά δόντια ) βγαίνει όντως δύσκολα (αναγκαστικά θα στραβώσεις κάποια δόντια για να βγει . όμως βγάζω εκτός την μπίλια και ολόκληρο το ελατήριο το επαναφέρω στα στραβωμένα δόντια και το ξανακουμπώνω χτυπώντας με πόντα στα κατάλληλα σημεία .

Αναρωτιέμαι αν δεν βάλω σφαιρική μπίλια και βάλω κυλινδρική με σταθεροποίηση κάποιας κόλας για μέταλλα . (σταθερό χωρίς την χρήση ελατήριου) υπάρχει  κάποιος λόγος να αποτύχει? Κλασσικά ρουλεμάν? :W00t:

----------


## georgis

μηπως ειναι σφαιρικα για να ευθυγραμμιστει στο δεσιμο ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> μηπως ειναι σφαιρικα για να ευθυγραμμιστει στο δεσιμο ;


Ξέρω εγώ? τόσα χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι γιατί άραγε τα κάνουν με μπίλιες και όχι στάνταρ με κύλινδρο ! Μια σκέψη μου είναι ότι ίσως αυτό το κάνουν για να μην ζεσταθεί και το υπόλοιπο πλαίσιο της βάσης όπου στηρίζεται? (από την τριβή?) καθώς και το ελατήριο που έχει γύρω γύρω δεν επιτρέπει να ξεφύγει θερμοκρασία . Άγνωστο

----------


## maik65

> Σε απορροφητήρα ΤΕΚΑ ο οποίος έκανε θόρυβο κατά την λειτουργία του. 
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=83&m=427&l=1
> 
> Το ανοίξαμε και στους άξονες του μοτέρ του διαπιστώσαμε ότι έχει φθαρμένα κουζινέτα (μπίλιες /μπρούντζου / ορείχαλκου) σφαιρικές μπίλιες σαν τις παρακάτω (αριστερά τις σφαιρικές) 
> http://www.tradeindia.com/fp1163052/...on-Bushes.html
> 
> Ωστόσο το μοτέρ δουλεύει μια χαρά . από την άλλη η αγορά καινούριου μοτέρ είναι για κλάματα 
> 
> Ξέρεις κανένας κάποιον που να προμηθεύει τέτοιες μπίλιες σε μια παρόμοια γκάμα σχετικών διαστάσεων? (εννοώ από Ελλαδιστάν) Άλλες ιδέες ? Καλό νέο έτος.


Χρονιά σας πολλά....Πέτρο..(συγνώμη δεν ξέρω την ηλικία σου) Πέρυσι αγόρασα ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ λόγο ότι χάλασε , γυρνούσε μόνο σε χαμηλές στροφές...εάν θες να ψάξω να το βρω στην αποθήκη,και να στο στείλω κάπως...Είσαι και μακριά....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ευχαριστώ να είσαι καλά , προς το παρόν δεν είναι δικός μου ο απορροφητήρας αλλά φίλου . Θα δω τι έκανε εκείνος γιατί έλεγε και αυτός (αφού έμαθε την τιμή /στεναχωρέθηκε) και θα έψαχνε από εδώ και από εκεί σε παλιατζήδες .(αν δεν βρήκε αυτός θα σε ενημερώσω να συνεννοηθείς μαζί του)
Επειδή μπορεί να μην είναι και ίδιος τύπος μοτέρ αυτό που έχεις , ενδεικτικά παραθέτω τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου και του μοτέρ .
ΤΕΚΑ
Μοντέλο Ε 11101032 ΤKMND 
F - 0602960

και τα στοιχεία του μοτέρ είναι 
Mod EB 40MTA 1577 ULF ELECKTROMEC.  
(Δεν πρόλαβα ούτε φωτογραφία να το βγάλω το κουζινέτο , αλλά ούτε και να προλάβω να μετρήσω διαστάσεις με το καπάκι του μοτέρ που περιέχει τα κουζινέτα) γιατί το ξαναβάλαμε στην θέση του το μοτέρ για να μπορεί να το δουλεύει προσωρινά.

----------


## diony

Υπάρχει και η λύση να γίνει κατασκευή σε τόρνο αν έχεις κάποιο γνωστό σου τορναδόρο και έχει το κατάλληλο υλικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και αυτό με τον τόρνο το σκέφτηκα , ποιος θα καθίσει να σου φτιάξει μια μπίλα όταν από πίσω του έχει να φτιάξει εξαρτήματα από τρακτέρ / φορτηγά κτλ (θα νομίσει ότι τον δουλεύουμε) :Lol:

----------


## diony

Μόνο αν είναι πολύ φίλος σου θα ασχοληθεί , αν πας  σαν πελάτης , νομίζω δύσκολα θα βρεις κάποιον να το αναλάβει.
Όποτε χρειάστηκε να πάω σε μηχανουργείο , ειδικά να βγάλω - βάλω τροχαλία από μοτέρ SIEMENS BOSCH στην πρέσα ,είχαν τόση προθυμία που στο τέλος τις έβγαζα και τις ξανά τοποθετούσα μόνος μου

----------


## maik65

Έψαξα στης παραγγελίες μου και είναι αυτό...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μόνο αν είναι πολύ φίλος σου θα ασχοληθεί , αν πας  σαν πελάτης , νομίζω δύσκολα θα βρεις κάποιον να το αναλάβει.
> Όποτε χρειάστηκε να πάω σε μηχανουργείο , ειδικά να βγάλω - βάλω τροχαλία από μοτέρ SIEMENS BOSCH στην πρέσα ,είχαν τόση προθυμία που στο τέλος τις έβγαζα και τις ξανά τοποθετούσα μόνος μου


Δεν έφτιαχνες καμιά ροδέλα ? με πάχος 4 - 5 χιλιοστά με μια εγκοπή ίσα να χωρά στον άξονα του μοτέρ και να το βγάζεις με εξολκέα?

 


> Πέρυσι αγόρασα ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ λόγο ότι χάλασε , γυρνούσε μόνο σε χαμηλές στροφές...εάν θες να ψάξω να το βρω στην αποθήκη,και να στο στείλω κάπως...Είσαι και μακριά....


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι το ίδιο μοτέρ (είναι άλλο μοντέλο αυτό που λες στο 11 ) έχει μικροδιαφορές στο βύσμα , και στα γύρω πλαστικά (μπορεί και να έχει τα ίδια κουζινέτα ) αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς με το παραπάνω , το πήρες καινούριο και τι έγινε? γιατί χάλασε ? το μοτέρ χάλασε ? ή η πλακέτα που έχει επίσης (ηλεκτρονική με 3-4 ρελέ επάνω αν θυμάμαι καλά και 4-5 κουμπιά στο πληκτρολόγιο ελέγχου) . Γιατί δεν κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να το φτιάξεις? κρίμα που το άφησες.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν δεν βάλω σφαιρική μπίλια και βάλω κυλινδρική με σταθεροποίηση κάποιας κόλας για μέταλλα . (σταθερό χωρίς την χρήση ελατήριου) υπάρχει  κάποιος λόγος να αποτύχει?


Φαντάζομαι ότι αφού το δέσεις θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ο άξονας έχει σφηνώσει. Εδώ με τις μπίλιες και πολλές φορές μετά το δέσιμο του μοτέρ ο άξονας δεν γυρνάει ελεύθερα, οπότε χτυπάω τον άξονα, πλάγια, πάνω - κάτω και δεξιά - αριστερά για να ευθυγραμμιστούν τα κουζινέτα.




> Δεν έφτιαχνες καμιά ροδέλα ? με πάχος 4 - 5 χιλιοστά με μια εγκοπή ίσα να χωρά στον άξονα του μοτέρ και να το βγάζεις με εξολκέα?


Πίκρα! Εγώ είχα εξωλκέα που ταίριαζε και χωρίς ροδέλα... Με δυο μεγάλες σκύλες τον είχα πιάσει για να μπορώ να τον στρίβω και τον χτυπούσα και με σφυρί! Πού να βγει η τροχαλία! Στο τέλος βγήκε αλλά στράβωσα τον άξονα!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πίκρα! Εγώ είχα εξωλκέα που ταίριαζε και χωρίς ροδέλα... Με δυο μεγάλες σκύλες τον είχα πιάσει για να μπορώ να τον στρίβω και τον χτυπούσα και με σφυρί! Πού να βγει η τροχαλία! Στο τέλος βγήκε αλλά στράβωσα τον άξονα!


ποτέ δεν πήγα σε μηχανουργείο με πρέσα να βγάλω όποια τροχαλία . αλλά είχα έναν ανεπανάληπτο εξολκέα (παλιάς εποχής ) που τώρα δεν τον βρίσκεις πουθενά , τρίποδας ήταν αλλά απίστευτο κράμα μετάλλου με πολύ λεπτά πάσα για την οδήγηση στο σκαμπανέβασμα αφού έπρεπε να το στρίβεις που λέει ο λόγος μισή ώρα για να το σκαμπανεβάσεις λίγα εκατοστά. 

Σε περίπτωση που έβλεπα κάτι πολύ σφηνωμένο που δεν τα κατάφερνε ο δικός μου εξολκέας ... νάναι καλά οι οξυγονοκολλήσεις που είχα , ζέσταινα την τροχαλία (όσο χρειάζεται όχι παραπάνω από 20 - 30 δευτερόλεπτα)  και έβαζα βρεγμένο πανί μόνο στον άξονα , βγαίνει "βούτυρο". αν δεν βγει με την πρώτη το αφήνεις να κρυώσει εντελώς και ξαναεπαναλαμβάνεις την διαδικασία με ζέσταμα .

----------


## diony

> Δεν έφτιαχνες καμιά ροδέλα ? με πάχος 4 - 5 χιλιοστά με μια εγκοπή ίσα να χωρά στον άξονα του μοτέρ και να το βγάζεις με εξολκέα?
> 
> [COLOR=#151515]


Πολύ σωστή φίλε μου η παρατήρηση σου αλλά έχω τέτοια σε διάφορα μεγέθη και τα χρησιμοποιώ με επιτυχία σε τροχαλίες αλουμινίου Φώτο 1




Στα νεώτερα πλυντήρια που σχεδόν  όλα   έχουν ιμάντες τύπου poly-V ,σε λίγα μπορείς να βγάλεις εύκολα την τροχαλία με απλό εξωλκέα  ακόμη και με ζέσταμα ειδικά σαν τη Φώτο 2 που η διάμετρος της τροχαλίας είναι σχεδόν ίδια με τη διάμετρο του άξονα

----------


## diony

> Πίκρα! Εγώ είχα εξωλκέα που ταίριαζε και χωρίς ροδέλα... Με δυο μεγάλες σκύλες τον είχα πιάσει για να μπορώ να τον στρίβω και τον χτυπούσα και με σφυρί! Πού να βγει η τροχαλία! Στο τέλος βγήκε αλλά στράβωσα τον άξονα!


Στην *επανατοποθέτηση* μια φορά μου στράβωσε ο άξονας(σε μοτέρ  SIEMENS  αν θυμάμαι που ο άξονας είχε σε ένα σημείο διάμετρο γύρω στα 10 ΜΜ ) από τα κτυπήματα για να μπει και από τότε βγάλε β *βάλε* μόνο με πρέσα

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν δοκίμασα να ζεστάνω την τροχαλία για να τη βγάλω γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα είχε αποτέλεσμα αφού αναγκαστικά θα ζεσταινόταν και ο άξονας... Στο βάλσιμο όμως αυτό έκανα - πύρωσα την τροχαλία στο γκαζάκι του καφέ και μετά με δυο ελαφρά χτυπήματα με το σφυρί πήγε στη θέση της!

----------


## diony

συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά δε μου κάθισε τότε , εννοώ πως τη ζέστανα στο ματάκι του καφέ ,  αλλά δεν μπήκε με τα πρώτα κτυπήματα οπότε η ζημιά δεν άργησε να γίνει 
τη συγκεκριμένη δε θα τη ξεχάσω διότι την έβγαλα στην πρέσα μηχανουργείου  και επειδή δεν είχα μαζί μου τα ρουλεμάν να τα περάσω είπα δε βαριέσαι θα τη βολέψω στο μαγαζί 
μετά το στράβωμα ,την επαναφέραμε στον τόρνο με κόπους και βάσανα για να κεντραριστεί ο στραβός άξονας

----------


## takisegio

στο συγκεκριμενο μοτερ εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εδω και 1 χρονο.καταφερα να του βαλω ρουλεμαν αλλα δεν σφηνωναν στον αξονα του μοτερ .ο τορνος ζητησε αρκετα χρηματα (100ρικο).εν τελει τα εβαλα με αυτοσχεδια τσικοφυλλα και καταφερα να τα σφηνωσω και δουλεψε μεχρι φετος.θεωρω πολυ αναξιοπιστο το μοτερ αυτο για την τιμη που το πουλανε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τελικά (και για την ιστορία και τους επόμενους ) ο φίλος παρήγγειλε (βιαστικά χωρίς να με ρωτήσει ) ένα μοτέρ από εδώ
http://www.general-service.gr/index....=25&starting=0

http://www.general-service.gr/index....oduct_id=54940

στα 63 ευρώ (χωρίς τον ανεμιστήρα σκέτο το μοτέρ ) όπου τελικά είδαμε ότι του έστειλαν άλλο μοτέρ (παρόλο που έδωσε τα στοιχεία του απορροφητήρα και το μοντέλο) 

Το παλιό μοτέρ ήταν 290W και το άλλο που ήρθε στα 230W και είχε διαφορετικές ταχύτητες? / καλώδια. 

Ανοίξαμε το καινούριο είδαμε ότι τα κουζινέτα ήταν ίδια σε διαστάσεις (τυχεροί) και αλλάξαμε μόνο τα καπάκια με τα κουζινέτα από το καινούριο στο παλιό μοτέρ ... και πλέον ο απορροφητήρας "πετάει" με 63 ευρώ τελικό κόστος . :Tongue2:

----------


## diony

Πρώτος :Wink:

----------


## Ηλιας Αφ

> Ξέρω εγώ? τόσα χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι γιατί άραγε τα κάνουν με μπίλιες και όχι στάνταρ με κύλινδρο ! Μια σκέψη μου είναι ότι ίσως αυτό το κάνουν για να μην ζεσταθεί και το υπόλοιπο πλαίσιο της βάσης όπου στηρίζεται? (από την τριβή?) καθώς και το ελατήριο που έχει γύρω γύρω δεν επιτρέπει να ξεφύγει θερμοκρασία . Άγνωστο




νομιζω οτι αυτος ο τροπος στηριξης με το σφαιρικο δαχτυλιδι και το ελατηριο δουλευει και σαν αποσβεστηρας κραδασμων και ταλαντωσεων κατα το ξεκινημα του μοτερ, επισκευη γινετε ευκλα αν εχεις καποιον τορναδορο που εχει μερακι, τρυπας το σφαιρικο δαχτυλιδι κατα 3-4mm απο την εσωτερικη του διαμμετρο και μετα καρφωνει μεσα του ενα 2ο ευθυγραμμο δαχτυλιδι με εξωτερικη διαμετρο οσο η τρυπα που ανοιξε και εσωτερικη οσο ειναι ο αξονας που θα δουλεψει μεσα του.

----------

jason13 (16-05-16)

----------

